# Coloured Mud



## Board'em (Oct 11, 2010)

Whats a good product to use to tint the mud when patching? I used to use chaulk, but was told that would void any warrantee's if there were any issues. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Plaster Thread.*

I think the previous question is asking for Mel's Never-Miss. :jester:

As this is the new Plaster Thread...

*Thanks Nathan!*

I'm sure this is going to be very helpful for a lot of guys.:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you mean touch ups???chalk still,but just a tiny little bit,don't mix tons with your mud,make it very faint,so only you notice it when you going hunting for them again


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a friend that uses a few drops of food coloring (avoiding red of course).


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Use Never Miss on your final coat. )skim) Then touchup with mud right out of the bucket. And the color in your final makes it easier to catch any scratches. You'll be amazed how easy it is to see in colored mud.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I ve used red food coloring , it turns the mud a little pink ( much to my wifes delight lol ) I ve never had a problem with it flashing or bleeding through the prime and finish. I d like to try that never miss I ll have to see if the suppliers here have anything like it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.never-miss.net/

You'll love it. Good stuff!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Board'em said:


> Whats a good product to use to tint the mud when patching? I used to use chaulk, but was told that would void any warrantee's if there were any issues. Any thoughts or suggestions?


We use yellow liquid tint that's used in paint. Comes in 16? ounce plastic bottles.

The Never Miss seems to be good as well. I use the blue - had their yellow as well, but ran out and didn't order any more.

I use the blue to 'colour code' my checkout at times, usually when I have a few spots I might want to touch up that I might have missed for some reason during my checkout, and don't want to confuse them with the yellow checkout mud that I may have already sanded.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I came across this comment in the Never-Miss link Tim had supplied:

_Add Never-Miss Final Coat Ultra White to regular joint compound and apply with the Never-Miss finishing system to achieve a level 5 finish saving time and material cost. Never-Miss primes the joint compound eliminating flashing, shadowing, or photographing._

Anyone know anything about the Final Coat Ultra White? I can't seem to find it on Never-Miss' site, or any drywall supplier site that I checked.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you guys are tinting mud to fix other people's work,right??????not your own.right?????
we had a touch up girl (nick and dinger) on a condo site who had to go around and do touch ups after they primed.we showed her how to tint the mud just a tiny bit to see it on the white walls,well she worked through the weekend and could not find no chalk,so she went home and got some green food colouring ........come monday morning there was a whole wing with very dark green spots all over the white walls.......can you say kilz (that spray stain killer)
she used one hell of alot of food colouring in the mud though


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Some paint contractor was telling me once about how he ticked a finisher off, and the finisher used food colouring in his checkout. Said it took him about 10 coats of primer to cover it (was probably exaggerating about the 10 coats(?))


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Justme, The white is not in the market yet. I talked to Mel the other day about it. Just give him a call and he will send a sample. At least that is what he told me. :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, Tim. I might do that.

I owe Mel a call back from some time ago, when he wanted to talk about some things and I didn't have time. Maybe he won't want to talk to me anymore. :blink:

Kept remembering to call when I wasn't near his number.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Do not use the black chalk*

If you are using chalk, use the blue and not the black. The black is used by many of the steel stud guys and apparently shows through the paint more.


----------



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

*Use pakage of powdered KOOL-Aid mix...*

Yes this actually works to color your mud. Use the powdered kool-aid mix in your mud. There is a wide range of colors and not to mention it smells up the project "sweetly". Try it.... :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

capt. says the kool - aid mix makes a smelly house smell better..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If i get where this is going . all tinted mud may bleed through the paint.:blink:
i can here the puppys !!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

If you want to tint your mud, your best bet is to use Never-Miss. It is made for mud. And they have a white to completely take care of the flashing of the joints on smooth. Best stuff you'll ever use! If you ever use Never-Miss, you'll never use anything else. Using it on your final coat even if you are texturing will stop the joint flash. Best stuff you'll ever use in your final coat. (just a user, not a salesman)


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Some paint contractor was telling me once about how he ticked a finisher off, and the finisher used food colouring in his checkout. Said it took him about 10 coats of primer to cover it (was probably exaggerating about the 10 coats(?))


 
My dad told me about a tract project he was on in the 60's where the windows hadn't been installed yet and the stucco guys were shooting mud all over the sheetrock inside. For some reason, a few months after the project was finished the exterior walls started to sprout all over the project. Apparently mixing seeds in sand causes problems later...:whistling2:

Be nice to drywall guys....:jester:


----------

